# Onsicom Fibre Optic Broadband



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone have fibre optic broadband with a company called Onsicom?

They have recently installed fibre optic broadband in our apartment block in Fuengirola and although I'm interested enough in it to consider cancelling the contract I have with my current internet provider, I wondered if anyone with first-hand experience could tell me if they are using it and if they're happy with it. (If not with Onsicom, then with another company).

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

They supply fiber optic broadband in my town, although unfortunately not to my street. But I do know people in my town who use them, and they are very happy. I would switch to Onsicom in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

kalohi said:


> They supply fiber optic broadband in my town, although unfortunately not to my street. But I do know people in my town who use them, and they are very happy. I would switch to Onsicom in a heartbeat if I could.


Thank you kalohi,

You've told me exactly what I want to know - I appreciate your very helpful answer! 

I understand that fibre optic broadband is being rolled out extensively, so hopefully, it won't be long before you can take advantage of it too. 

Again, many thanks.


----------

